# CDE, xscreensaver and the little front panel lock.



## Steyla (Mar 9, 2020)

For some permission reason, which I have not figured out yet, I can not start the *CDE* screen saver. 
After some time hunting this 'bug' I said to myself, why not install *xscreensaver*. I always like that program. 

So, in the following I explain how you can get it up and running in CDE.  Especially when you click the little lock button on the Front Panel.

First install *xscreensaver*, if you don't have it already on your system.

`$ pkg install xscreensaver`

How *xscreensaver* is configured you can find out with 

`$ man xscreensaver`

Make certain that the *xscreensaver* works before you do the next steps.

1. Create an action with Create Action in Applications. Applications -> Desktop Apps -> Create Action

In Create Action enter the following

_    Action Name: Xscreensaver
    Command: /usr/local/bin/xscreensaver-command -activate
    Window Type: No Ouput_

Next save the action, which should be located in your $HOME dir, and test it by double clicking it.

2. Substitute the LockScreen action for your xscreensaver action. For that copy dtwm.fp to your $HOME dt.

`$ cp /usr/local/dt/appconfig/types/C/dtwm.fp $HOME/.dt/types/`

Note: You should not edit anything in /usr/local/dt/. The reason for that is, that it could be deleted in the next update/upgrade. Use $HOME/.dt or /usr/local/etc/dt instead.

Edit $HOME/.dt/types/dtwm.fp and search for LockDisplay.

The block should look like this:

_    CONTROL Lock
    {
      TYPE          icon
      CONTAINER_NAME    Switch
      CONTAINER_TYPE    SWITCH
      POSITION_HINTS    1
      ICON          Fplock
      LABEL         Lock
      PUSH_ACTION    LockDisplay
      HELP_TOPIC    FPOnItemLock
      HELP_VOLUME   FPanel
    }
_
Comment out _LockDisplay_ and put your action, which you have created above, instead.

_ #PUSH_ACTION    LockDisplay
    PUSH_ACTION     Xscreensaver_

3. Start the *xscreensaver* daemon at log in.
Create or edit the file sessionetc in $HOME/.dt/sessions and add the following line

_    /usr/local/bin/xscreensaver -nosplash &_


Log out and in, and try it.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 9, 2020)

just surprised you got CDE to work the guides never work for me 
screenshots?


----------

